# I wish we could fire some of our fans.



## Danuwoa (Jan 4, 2014)

http://bulldawgillustrated.com/2014/01/04/im-team/

The resurgance of the UGA hot seat lynch mob is truly a spectacle.  There is no reasoning with these people.

For years we've seen this at the end of each season.

Those of us who go to a lot of games and listen to Kevin Butler's call in show after the game have whitnessed the gushing after wins only followed by a chorus of "fire everybody" the next week from a lot of the same people.

These people vandalyze our players houses.  They scream for our record setting quarterback to be benched in favor of a guy who had never taken a snap in a college football game.

They act like GRantham is the greatest thing in the world and then want him fired when he has a bunch of freshmen to work with.

When we put up more points than we have in years they still call for Bobo to be fired.

And if you point out what spoiled brats they are they tell you they are the real fans that you are just satisfied with medicocrity.  They tell you that lots of coaches could do better than ours.  But they can't name any when you ask them to do it.

Now you've got people like this idiot in the link above.  

They want more from our players but they act like this.  I think our players should demand more from them because as fans and supporters, they SUCK.

I wish some of our fans could be fired.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 4, 2014)

Man, I love you SGD.


----------



## Redneckerson (Jan 4, 2014)

Very well said   A few of em in here should be fired as well.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh I'm thinking of a few here.


----------



## riprap (Jan 4, 2014)

Cmr must have sent you back to the forum.  Why does it bother you so much?  It's just opinion.  Yours is no better than anybody else.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2014)

Boom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think a lot of it had to do with their fb IQ which they dont have. If Richt would have won a NC 3 years ago the Richt thumpers and the Bobo thumpers will be calling for their head right now.


----------



## riprap (Jan 4, 2014)

Looks like somebody went and found a long lost poster  to push his agenda.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 4, 2014)

riprap said:


> Cmr must have sent you back to the forum.  Why does it bother you so much?  It's just opinion.  Yours is no better than anybody else.



Yes riprap.  You've cracked the case.

Mark Richt sent me here.  All the other facts known about me by members of the board who know me personally were all just a clever ruse carried out in a multi year operation to establish trust here so that I could more effectively operate here in Richt's stead.

You are a genius.  I salute you.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 4, 2014)

I agree, I wish some fans could be fired.  those that are satisfied with UGA being a mediocre team.  Those that like a coach that will never win a National Championship, and likes an OC that puts points up on their opponents, yet still lose to Vanderbilt, go to double overtime with Tennessee, and lose to Missouri.  Then get beat by a lucky play that a UGA player should have known better than to try and make to start with.  And Will vehemently support a Defensive coordinator that just seems to not be able to "work things out". Yet is 2nd in Colleges that puts talent in NFL.

Those fans will be say "wait til next year", or "they have a young team" every single year.  or "we did best we could with our injuries", yet UGA recruits enough players that they should step up.  

ever notice that UGA is the only "young" team in the SEC, or is the only team that has injuries.  

yes SGD, there some fans that need to be fired along with Richt, Bozo, and Grantham.


----------



## riprap (Jan 4, 2014)

The equipment managers are doing a good job.  The grass and hedges looked pristine.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 4, 2014)

I am a patient long time dog fan and next year is a big year for CMR and staff. Tired of being avg.


----------



## dawg7478 (Jan 4, 2014)

I can't remember when I have been less looking forward to next year as a Dawg fan. Realistically, I think 8-4 is a best case scenario, 7-5 likely, and 6-6 a possibility.  I went to UGA from 68 to 72 and have closely followed the team ever since.  I never had season tickets until Dooley retired because I hated the boring brand of football he played with absolutely no offensive imagination. The 74 Tangerine Bowl loss to Miami of Ohio was the bottom.  If Herschel's coin toss had taken him to Clemson, Dooley's legacy would be forgetable.  That said, CMR is an infinitely better coach than Dooley, but in these days of multi million dollar salaries, expectations are higher, as they should be. One poster asked whether Bama, LSU, Auburn or Florida would tolerate 9 straight years without a conference championship and retain the coach-a very valid question, and I don't think any of them would. I have several issues with CMR, the main one being his sideline demeanor.  Most of the time he looks detached or uninterested and totally lifeless, as if there is somewhere else he would rather be.  I don't expect him to act crazed like Muschamp, but show some fire in your belly-it may rub off on the players. Also, CMR has allowed too many underperforming assistants to hang around-this has been a constant problem. Being in command is a responsibility that carries with it the necessity of making difficult or unpopular decisions-even George Patton had to relieve his West Point roomate from command for not getting the job done.  My feeling is that McGarity is simply delaying the inevitable by his inaction.  The bottom line is that the opinions of all the posters on these and other blogs don't really matter. The only ones that do are those of the big money donors to the program. The day of reckoning will come-probably about this time next year I suspect.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 4, 2014)

*Next Year...*



westcobbdog said:


> I am a patient long time dog fan and next year is a big year for CMR and staff. Tired of being avg.



Next year is a huge year IMO as well.  I am so tired of seeing terrible defenses put on the field, terrible special teams play and just general lackluster effort for the most part. I hope CMR can right the ship, because we all know he is a genuine good person and holds high standards for the players and program.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 4, 2014)

Sometimes genuinely good people don't make great coaches.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 4, 2014)

Here's the problem folks.

You people whine and pout and make demands but that's all you do.  If you guys are un satisfied as you say you are what have you done to try get things the way you want them?

Have you done anything other than get on GON and call for coaches to be fired?  

If you really think changes need to be made and you really care as much as you say you do and all you really want is improvement there are steps you can take to try and actually make it happen.

If I felt the way you guys do I would call the athletic office.   The number is easy to obtain.  I would put in a call and explain that I buy tickets, merchandise, and whatever else you guys do and I would state in no uncertain terms just how I unsatisfied I was.  I would lay it all out there.  I would then explain that I was not going to continue to support the program with my attendance and money if they were not going to address the issue of my concerns.

Then I would write a hand written letter to Greg McGarity.  Taking the time to actually sit down and write a letter means a whole lot more to somebody than an email that costs you very little time or effort.  I would address the same concerns in the letter one by one.  And I would mention that I had also called the athletic office.

Now, if I felt the way you people feel and I really wanted to be taken seriously in my phone call and my letter, I would not simply make demands for people to be fired or else.  You probably won't get taken very seriously that way.

A better approach would probably be to point out the issues that you think are holding the football program back.  

Such as;  
-UGA has the strictest suspension policy in the SEC when it comes to drug use.  Where some of our competition does not even force a player to miss any game time until after multiple failed drug tests, UGA requires it for the very first failed drug test.  Explain how you think our coaches are hamstrung by this and how our competition benefits from it.

-Point out the discrepancy between the amount of revenue UGA spends on our strength and conditioning and what is spent by some of our competitors.  Point out the disadvantage this causes for our coaches.

-address the issue of salary for our coaches.  Instead of grousing about how you think our staff is overpaid, you might mention that the coach in college station Texas is in his second year and makes 2 million more dollars a year than our head coach despite the fact that the coach out there has never won anything meaningful or even appeared in a conference title game.  If you want UGA to hire a coach that you think is better you might want to point out to them that they are going to need to spend more on salaries rather than less.

-You might point out that all the programs in the west, all of them, have an indoor practice facility.  You describe how that would benefit UGA.

-you might mention the large support staff that some of our more successful rival coaches are given to perform duties within the football program and mention how the lack of a similar support staff ties our coaches up and keeps them from their primary duties.  You might address how over the course of a year having such a support staff allows our competion hours and days to focus on football that our coaches do not have.

That's just a few of the things you could bring up.

Of course that might make you stop and think about Richt is doing a good job all things considered and that the issue is with the administration.  

But if it doesn't, you could do something like that.

So...have any of you guys done this?  Have you contacted the administration and voiced your concerns in a meaningful way.  If you did, did you just say you wanted people fired?  

If you guys are as unhappy as you say you are, it might help more to put your money where your mouth is.  Getting on GON and calling for firings does you no good.  

Do any of you plan to actually do anything that might bring about the  changes you want.  Calling for firings might make you feel good but it is totally useless and short sited.

I suspect none of you have done a thing.  Why?  Because people that behave the way you are behaving rarely do anything.  They just complain because they are compulsive whiners and complaining is easy and requires nothing of them.

Actually getting off your butt and doing more than griping and complaining to people on a message board might cause you to have to think a little and to actually give something like time and a little energy.

It's easier to just complain so that's what most of you do.

So either try and do something about it rather than just hollering like spoiled children and offer something in the way of actual constructive solutions rather than just hollering that you want everybody fired, or just shut up.

You might not get anywhere if you do the things I suggested, but sitting around on your butts on GON , complaining, is a sure fire guarantee that you will not get what you want.


----------



## tcward (Jan 4, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> I agree, I wish some fans could be fired.  those that are satisfied with UGA being a mediocre team.  Those that like a coach that will never win a National Championship, and likes an OC that puts points up on their opponents, yet still lose to Vanderbilt, go to double overtime with Tennessee, and lose to Missouri.  Then get beat by a lucky play that a UGA player should have known better than to try and make to start with.  And Will vehemently support a Defensive coordinator that just seems to not be able to "work things out". Yet is 2nd in Colleges that puts talent in NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spot on Emu! But like SGD said our opinions don't really matter.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2014)

All opinions matter except the one from the dilhole burning the flag....


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 4, 2014)

tcward said:


> Spot on Emu! But like SGD said our opinions don't really matter.



I said no such thing.  But whining on a message board is totally peeing in the wind if you actually want to see the changes you say that you do.


----------



## tcward (Jan 4, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> I said no such thing.  But whining on a message board is totally peeing in the wind if you actually want to see the changes you say that you do.



So, just what is a message board for let me ask? I realize that stating my opinion on here about anything is peeing in the wind, but I like to vent somewhere (just like you). I would love to share your satisfaction with being mediocre but sorry I just can't do that. I don't have the big bucks it takes to back up my opinion to the extent I would love see carried out, so I guess I will just shut up.


----------



## riprap (Jan 4, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> I said no such thing.  But whining on a message board is totally peeing in the wind if you actually want to see the changes you say that you do.



 It's sports talk.  That's what we are doing.  Everybody  jaws back and forth about their rivals.  Nobody has convinced anybody  to change their mind about their team yet.  Why do you feel you need to silence those who have an opinion different than yours?  Kind of goes back to your topic of firing posters who don't agree with you.  This would be a fun forum if people just ped up articles or opinions and nobody discussed them.   Some of us want changes,  others don't,  but saying people are ignorant for having an opinion different than yours is definitely not a good way to bring a fan base together.  We all want what's best for uga whether you think it's right or wrong.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 4, 2014)

All I'm saying is, if you are truly that unhappy it seems like you would try to do something besides just get on here and go repeating, "rabble rabble rabble fire Richt.  Harrumph harrumph harrumph fire Richt.   Rabble rabble rabble mediocrity.  Harrumph harrumph harrumph fire bobo."

If complaining and venting is ALL you are going to do then yes, you ought to just shut up.  Where is it getting you?  What changes are being made due to you and the rest of the mob getting on here and calling for firings over and over?  None.

But suspect that's all any of you will do because it means you won't have to actually do anything besides complain.

You aren't alone.  Unfortunately there are lots of folks like y'all.  When things aren't the way they want them to be, instead of trying to do something about it they just complain.  Why?  Laziness has a lot to do with it.  Just sitting and complaining is easy so that's what they do.  That and project their frustrations onto others.

Y'all are too lazy to try and change anything so you just whine.  And when somebody tries to reason with you, you try to make the problem their fault by sayi g they are "satisfied with mediocrity."

If I felt the way you do I would either try to change things or stop griping.  Otherwise, a man as unsatisfied as you all who does nothing is the very definition of being satisfied with mediocrity.

Jeez it's so simple.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 4, 2014)

riprap said:


> It's sports talk.  That's what we are doing.  Everybody  jaws back and forth about their rivals.  Nobody has convinced anybody  to change their mind about their team yet.  Why do you feel you need to silence those who have an opinion different than yours?  Kind of goes back to your topic of firing posters who don't agree with you.  This would be a fun forum if people just ped up articles or opinions and nobody discussed them.   Some of us want changes,  others don't,  but saying people are ignorant for having an opinion different than yours is definitely not a good way to bring a fan base together.  We all want what's best for uga whether you think it's right or wrong.



I gave you a bunch of suggestions for what you could do to try and bring about the changes you want.  Seems I'm doing a better job of bringing stuff together than you are.

I understand.  You don't want to have to do anything.  You just want complain and for everything to manically get the way you want it.  Pretty typical.

And you miss the point.  I don't care about coming together with people like y'all.  If you are the type that just sit and complain and do nothing, I personally want nothing to do with you.  That's what losers do.  Complain, do nothing, then get just mad when people point it out to them.  Why would I want to be a part of that?


----------



## tcward (Jan 4, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> All I'm saying is, if you are truly that unhappy it seems like you would try to do so etching besides just get on here and go repeating, "rabble rabble rabble fire Richt.  Harrumph harrumph harrumph fire Richt.   Rabble rabble rabble mediocrity.  Harrumph harrumph harrumph fire bobo."
> 
> If complaining and venting is ALL you are going to do then eyes, you ought to just shut up.  Where is it getting you?  What changes are being made due to you and the rest of the mob getting on here and calling for firings over and over?  None.
> 
> ...



I said I was going to shut up, but I can tell you one thing I AIN'T LAZY! Now I will shut up until next season about this time when I can say I TOLD YOU SO!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 4, 2014)

tcward said:


> I said I was going to shut up, but I can tell you one thing I AIN'T LAZY! Now I will shut up until next season about this time when I can say I TOLD YOU SO!



What a loser's mentality.  It will make you feel good if we suck next year just because it will allow you to say I told you so?  

And you really don't see how you are part of the problem.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm with you SGD!  These fire everybody folks need to join the jokers from bammer who wanted to fire Sabin and Smart after the loss in the Sugar Bowl.  Bunch of arm chair coaches with nothing better to do.


----------



## dawg7478 (Jan 5, 2014)

All the bullett points that SGD points out need to be addressed, but its not the responsibility of the rank and file (us) to petition the powers that be-that is the job of the AD, the Athletic Board, and Moorhead, and if they choose to abdicate that responsibility, there is nothing we can do short of giving up our season tickets, which we would never do, being the loyal UGA sports addicts that we are.


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 5, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> I agree, I wish some fans could be fired.  those that are satisfied with UGA being a mediocre team.  Those that like a coach that will never win a National Championship, and likes an OC that puts points up on their opponents, yet still lose to Vanderbilt, go to double overtime with Tennessee, and lose to Missouri.  Then get beat by a lucky play that a UGA player should have known better than to try and make to start with.  And Will vehemently support a Defensive coordinator that just seems to not be able to "work things out". Yet is 2nd in Colleges that puts talent in NFL.
> 
> Those fans will be say "wait til next year", or "they have a young team" every single year.  or "we did best we could with our injuries", yet UGA recruits enough players that they should step up.
> 
> ...



I'll never understand how a team can put 40 points on the board and lose and it is somehow the OC's fault??

I also find it hilarious that Richt is judged on the National Championships he hasn't won. Even though through the rich and storied tradition of championship football at UGA, they have managed one title since WWII and that was only because Dooley stumbled upon some kid named Hershel Walker. Outside of the 1980 season, Dooley's record was remarkably similar to Richt's, yet Dooley is regarded as one of the greatest sideline generals ever by most UGA fans.


----------



## centerc (Jan 5, 2014)

Kevin Buttler sounds drunk in the call in show


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 5, 2014)

centerc said:


> Kevin Buttler sounds drunk in the call in show



If I had to talk to some of the neurotic idiots that he has to talk to I would have to be drunk just to make it through it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 5, 2014)

biggdogg said:


> I'll never understand how a team can put 40 points on the board and lose and it is somehow the OC's fault??
> 
> I also find it hilarious that Richt is judged on the National Championships he hasn't won. Even though through the rich and storied tradition of championship football at UGA, they have managed one title since WWII and that was only because Dooley stumbled upon some kid named Hershel Walker. Outside of the 1980 season, Dooley's record was remarkably similar to Richt's, yet Dooley is regarded as one of the greatest sideline generals ever by most UGA fans.



Yep.  Pretty much.

When so embody starts grousing about Bobo I pretty much stop listening.  And when they say something as idiotic as "we score a lot of points and still lose". And equate that to be a short coming on Bobo's fault, it makes me wonder what is wrong with people.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 5, 2014)

dawg7478 said:


> All the bullett points that SGD points out need to be addressed, but its not the responsibility of the rank and file (us) to petition the powers that be-that is the job of the AD, the Athletic Board, and Moorhead, and if they choose to abdicate that responsibility, there is nothing we can do short of giving up our season tickets, which we would never do, being the loyal UGA sports addicts that we are.



Right.  I'm not saying it is there's responsibility of the fan.  I'm just saying that if I was as unsatisfied as these guys say they are I would do so etching besides just complain.  But that's just me.  I personally try to take action rather than sit around and act helpless.  It's not for everybody I guess.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 6, 2014)

Maybe yall should fire the board and AD at UGA since they are to stupid to see that yall need a new coach and staff with the guts and ability to go out and win a title. Until then, it will be more of the same for uga. And you will lose at least 4 games next year too if they continue. Yall need to get fed up with it and get a good coach. Texas did it, and so did Auburn. Why cant uga.


----------



## tcward (Jan 6, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Maybe yall should fire the board and AD at UGA since they are to stupid to see that yall need a new coach and staff with the guts and ability to go out and win a title. Until then, it will be more of the same for uga. And you will lose at least 4 games next year too if they continue. Yall need to get fed up with it and get a good coach. Texas did it, and so did Auburn. Why cant uga.



op2:


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 6, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Maybe yall should fire the board and AD at UGA since they are to stupid to see that yall need a new coach and staff with the guts and ability to go out and win a title. Until then, it will be more of the same for uga. And you will lose at least 4 games next year too if they continue. Yall need to get fed up with it and get a good coach. Texas did it, and so did Auburn. Why cant uga.



Couldn't you say that for most every D-1 school that hasn't won a title in the past 10 years?  New coaches don't guarantee success.  

Let's wait and see what Texas and Auburn really have as coaches.  I'm not willing to anoint either as elite level coaches until they have a larger body of work to deal with.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 6, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Couldn't you say that for most every D-1 school that hasn't won a title in the past 10 years?  New coaches don't guarantee success.
> 
> Let's wait and see what Texas and Auburn really have as coaches.  I'm not willing to anoint either as elite level coaches until they have a larger body of work to deal with.



Youre kidding right. Malzahn is doing a great job and in the NC his first year. Strong could bring Louisville to the dome in 2 weeks and run yall off the field. No offense to anyone, but it is time for a change at uga. Either that or continue to embrace the suck. I could care less either way.


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 6, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Maybe yall should fire the board and AD at UGA since they are to stupid to see that yall need a new coach and staff with the guts and ability to go out and win a title. Until then, it will be more of the same for uga. And you will lose at least 4 games next year too if they continue. Yall need to get fed up with it and get a good coach. Texas did it, and so did Auburn. Why cant uga.



A very strong argument can be made that Malzahn is in the title game with Chiziks recruits...


----------



## tcward (Jan 6, 2014)

biggdogg said:


> A very strong argument can be made that Malzahn is in the title game with Chiziks recruits...



And Georgia transfers........


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 6, 2014)

biggdogg said:


> A very strong argument can be made that Malzahn is in the title game with Chiziks recruits...



The same recruits that I saw bama destroy in person in ttown last year 49-0. Only to turn around and beat the 11-0 Tide this year and go to the title game. I hate auburn but i respect their coaching staff.


----------



## riprap (Jan 6, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> The same recruits that I saw bama destroy in person in ttown last year 49-0. Only to turn around and beat the 11-0 Tide this year and go to the title game. I hate auburn but i respect their coaching staff.



The only reason some are crowing in support of CMR and staff is that he is not going anywhere. I could go through the 28 step process of contacting the UGA AD, but that would probably do as good as it did voting against Obama.


----------



## DSGB (Jan 6, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> The same recruits that I saw bama destroy in person in ttown last year 49-0. Only to turn around and beat the 11-0 Tide this year and go to the title game. I hate auburn but i respect their coaching staff.



Nick Marshall played for AU last year?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 6, 2014)

Some of you all should apply for coaching position vacancies. You seem to have all the answers.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 6, 2014)

DSGB said:


> Nick Marshall played for AU last year?



So you are saying that Nick Marshall is the only reason that Auburn is in the title game and the other Auburn players who were on the team last year made no contribution this season?


----------



## DSGB (Jan 6, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> So you are saying that Nick Marshall is the only reason that Auburn is in the title game and the other Auburn players who were on the team last year made no contribution this season?



Not at all, but having a QB to run Malzahn's system makes a big difference and Marshall is head and shoulders above the three that took snaps on the plains last year.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 6, 2014)

Marshall is great. But they coached up them boys at Auburn. I find that impressive. Further, I hate that Auburn is in the game, and after further reflection, I hope they get humiliated tonight. I just don't feel that their fans deserve another title After they abandoned their program and players last season. Just too soon a reward for their fans. Still, if UGA has the money, facilities and talent, why not get a coach like Charlie Strong and go for it. 6-7, 8-4, 10-2 and losing conference titles and bowl games with regularity doesn't seem to be cutting it in my opinion.


----------



## bigfeet (Jan 6, 2014)

Put me in charge,I'll fire all of them


----------



## centerc (Jan 6, 2014)

Paymaster said:


> Some of you all should apply for coaching position vacancies. You seem to have all the answers.



I bet I could go 8-5 at UGA


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 6, 2014)

Go Dawgs! I support MR he is the coach! I support Bobo he is the O cord! I support Grantham he is D cord. I support McGarity he is the AD.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 6, 2014)

And some would support them if they lost every game.

SGD, you really are happy that UGA hasn't contended for  National title?  You are like the guys that no matter how bad your team sucks, you will always support them.  Tell me what was your opinion of Donnan, or Goff?  Let me guess, you supported them too, and cried when they were fired?  I mean they did the best with what they had to work with.  

I like Richt as a person, and I think he does a decent job.  But i don't think he will ever win a Nat Championship.  that just me, so if you are cool with the staff at UGA and know that next yr once again you will see your beloved dawgs get humiliated by weaker teams like Vandy, Mizzou, and possibly Tenn, then by all means be happy.  But I don't want to hear one complaint from you next yr.  You never say anything negative about the dawgs, so that means you are happy with losing to S. Carolina, Vandy, and other teams.  Remember when Crowell was criticized by some for being a wimp, you defiantly defended him.  Boy he sure did turn out to be such an upstanding person afterall.   

sometimes it helps to admit that your team isn't perfect and could make improvements.  How long will you continue to support our coaching staff?  And do you think there could be any improvements?  If so have you called anyone to objectively complain?


----------



## DSGB (Jan 7, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! I support MR he is the coach! I support Bobo he is the O cord! I support Grantham he is D cord. I support McGarity he is the AD.



They will all be there next season, so no reason not to. The last two years they were a tipped pass away from beating the conference champion and did it this year with an insane amount of injuries. No, I am not happy or satisfied with coming up short, but I'm not sure firing anyone is the solution, either. Depth has been a problem - and you can argue that it is the coaches fault - but let's see what they can do with everyone healthy before throwing in the towel.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 7, 2014)

Fire CMR.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 7, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> And some would support them if they lost every game.
> 
> SGD, you really are happy that UGA hasn't contended for  National title?  You are like the guys that no matter how bad your team sucks, you will always support them.  Tell me what was your opinion of Donnan, or Goff?  Let me guess, you supported them too, and cried when they were fired?  I mean they did the best with what they had to work with.
> 
> ...



I will support my team, even if they suck.  I can support the team without being happy with their performance.   I was in Athens for the tail end of Goff's tenure and with Donnan.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 8, 2014)

DSGB said:


> Not at all, but having a QB to run Malzahn's system makes a big difference and Marshall is head and shoulders above the three that took snaps on the plains last year.



Stop it ... just stop it ... don't you dare bring facts to an opinion thread.  It just screws with their head and they think they need to hollar louder to make their opinion less smelly!


----------



## formula1 (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re:*

I love the Dawgs and surely want them to win and will be watching no matter what, but reading some of these posts, I'm glad football is not my life!  

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 8, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> Stop it ... just stop it ... don't you dare bring facts to an opinion thread.  It just screws with their head and they think they need to hollar louder to make their opinion less smelly!



In the past 5 seasons the dawgs have lost 22 games. Almost the equivalent of 2 full seasons without a win. Hows that for a fact. Y'all need a regime change in Athens.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 8, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> In the past 5 seasons the dawgs have lost 22 games. Almost the equivalent of 2 full seasons without a win. Hows that for a fact. Y'all need a regime change in Athens.



Georgia's most common opponents with Alabama (Auburn and Tennessee).  We both play these schools every year.

Mark Richt is 8-5 vs Auburn during his tenure, 3-2 over the last 5 years.

Alabama is 5-8 vs Auburn during Mark Richt's tenure, Alabama 3-2 over the last 5 years.

Mark Richt is 5-2 vs Auburn during Saban's tenure, Saban is 4-3 vs. Auburn.

Mark Richt is 11-4 vs Tennessee during his tenure, Alabama is also 11-4.  

Saban is 7-0 vs Tennessee whereas Mark Richt is 5-2 during Saban's tenure.  

Why does it matter to you that Georgia has lost 22 games during the last 5 seasons and why does it matter to you that "yall need a regime change in Athens?"


----------



## riprap (Jan 8, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> Georgia's most common opponents with Alabama (Auburn and Tennessee).  We both play these schools every year.
> 
> Mark Richt is 8-5 vs Auburn during his tenure, 3-2 over the last 5 years.
> 
> ...



Besides the SC debacle a few years ago and "the blackout" we have played top teams well. We haven't won all of them, but have played well. It's the teams where we have a lot more talent than and struggle that is a problem. We only play up to the level of our opponents or just are simply not ready to play in these games.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 8, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> Georgia's most common opponents with Alabama (Auburn and Tennessee).  We both play these schools every year.
> 
> Mark Richt is 8-5 vs Auburn during his tenure, 3-2 over the last 5 years.
> 
> ...



So I take it you are okay with the dogs losing an average of 4.5 games a season for the past 5 years and losing conference title games?  This is the sports forum. We all comment on other teams. You left out the 3 BCS titles in the past 4 yrs.


----------



## riprap (Jan 8, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> So I take it you are okay with the dogs losing an average of 4.5 games a season for the past 5 years and losing conference title games?  This is the sports forum. We all comment on other teams. You left out the 3 BCS titles in the past 4 yrs.



OK, now I'm going to use the probation excuse for Saban's early losses.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 8, 2014)

In the past 5 years bama has 7 loses, 2 sec titles, and 3 BCS championships. I'll take that over 22 loses and 0 titles and 0 championships anytime. Roll Tide.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 8, 2014)

riprap said:


> Besides the SC debacle a few years ago and "the blackout" we have played top teams well. We haven't won all of them, but have played well. It's the teams where we have a lot more talent than and struggle that is a problem. We only play up to the level of our opponents or just are simply not ready to play in these games.



I would agree.  It does seem like we play to our competition level a lot.  We play well against good teams and don't play so well against teams that seem to be less talented.  In my opinion, there are a lot of factors that go into it.  This is not professional football.  College players are young and you never know what is going to factor into games besides talent.  Where you play the game is very big in college football.  I would venture to say that home field is worth almost a touchdown in college vs. a field goal in professional football.  

I will stand by my team and Mark Richt as well as the other coaches on the staff.  I would not want to get some "hot shot" new coach and hopefully it works out scenario in Athens.  I know what I am getting out of Richt and most years we are a contender with a chance to win most if not all our football games.  Just because we don't win all of our games, doesn't mean I want the coach fired.  I want a coach who is going to contend and the games are meaningful.  

Mark Richt is a good man and I hope that he continues to do good work for the UGA football program on and off the field.  I know he will and he will have my full support.  

Go Dawgs!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 8, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> So I take it you are okay with the dogs losing an average of 4.5 games a season for the past 5 years and losing conference title games?  This is the sports forum. We all comment on other teams. You left out the 3 BCS titles in the past 4 yrs.



I am not happy about losing.  Things happen.  You win some and lose some.  Alabama won a great game over UGA two years ago to get the opportunity to win the National Championship.  Great for them.  This doens't mean I want Richt to be fired.  Nick Saban is the best coach in college football right now.  He ain't coming to UGA so why would I want to fire Richt?  

I was just asking a question earlier as to why you care so much.  You answered and I was just curious.  Thanks for the response.  

Also, I think you can now say 3 of the last 5.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 8, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> In the past 5 years bama has 7 loses, 2 sec titles, and 3 BCS championships. I'll take that over 22 loses and 0 titles and 0 championships anytime. Roll Tide.



I would too.  Who wouldn't?  I am not a Bama fan.  You want me to switch from being a life time UGA fan to a Bama fan because you have had more success than UGA over the past 5 years? 

No, you want UGA to fire Richt because that will get us to where we want to be.  No thanks.  I will keep Richt and keep cheering for the Dawgs.


----------



## Backcountry (Jan 8, 2014)

im all for MR staying at Georgia....thanks.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 8, 2014)

centerc said:


> I bet I could go 8-5 at UGA



Uh Huh


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 15, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> And some would support them if they lost every game.
> 
> SGD, you really are happy that UGA hasn't contended for  National title?  You are like the guys that no matter how bad your team sucks, you will always support them.  Tell me what was your opinion of Donnan, or Goff?  Let me guess, you supported them too, and cried when they were fired?  I mean they did the best with what they had to work with.
> 
> ...



Hello children.  

We have been dealing with a recent death in the family so I haven't had the time or the desire to argue with some of you potato heads and blabbernet football coaches.

emu, since you are so fond of digging back through old posts of those with whom you disagree I have a project for you.  Find and highlight the post where I argued that our program was perfect.

It is not.  But it is good.  

I'm curious as to what you girls think of what Mark Richt just did.  

Grantham up and leaves, rather suddenly I might add, just after Lakatos did the same.  It has been made clear that Richt did not know the Grantham departure was coming.

And he goes out and hires one of the brightest young defensive minds in college football who just got fitted for a third NC ring and who is a top notch recruiter.

Stupid old, incompetent boob of a coach Mark Richt pulls that off and does it 41 hours after Grantham was gone. 

Yeah lets listen to all of you and fire him.  

I for one and pumped about the prosepcts of next season.

And Matthew6, saying that we haven't won a NC because Mark Richt doesn't have the guts is just dumb.  There is no other word for that statement.

I can't wait for next season.

Go dawgs.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh and by the way emu, what exactly do you mean by "I don't want to hear one complaint from you next year"?  LOL.

Who do you think you are?  What are you gonna do about anything that I post?


----------



## tcward (Jan 15, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh and by the way emu, what exactly do you mean by "I don't want to hear one complaint from you next year"?  LOL.
> 
> Who do you think you are?  What are you gonna do about anything that I post?



op2:op2:


----------

